# Moniteur pour Mac mini



## Choupignoux (10 Mai 2006)

Voila, alors après avoir longtemps hésité, je crois que je vais choisir un mac mini.
Cependant je ne sais pas quelle sorte d'écran je peux brancher sur le mac mini. 
J'ai vu un moniteur avec une entré video type D-sub, mais il n'y avait pas d'autres info.

Est-ce compatible avec un mac, existe t-il un adaptateur et si oui lequel ?
Quel sont les meilleurs moniteurs pour mac à un prix résonables ...


Ps : ce serat mon premier mac !


----------



## takamaka (11 Mai 2006)

Pour ton "futur" mini, tu peux opter pour un moniteur avec port VGA et/ou DVI

Un adaptateur DVI > VGA est fourni dans la boite si je ne m'abuse...


----------



## gda (12 Mai 2006)

je viens d'acheter un sensy(daewoo)17"-250E chez But.
Bien,prise dvi-vga.
dedans cordon vga qu'on relie au adaptateur du macmini .Très facile.

remarque si tu veux une liaison DVI -DVI la prise du mac est dvi-i alors que celle du sensy est dvi-d.Donc si tu veux faire une liaison DVI achète le bon cable.idem pour tous les écrans bien se renseigner.


----------



## takamaka (12 Mai 2006)

Bon ben avec *tout* ca, y'a plus qu'à faire le choix du moniteur&#8230;


----------



## philire (12 Mai 2006)

Moniteur 17'' ? Moniteur 20'' ?
Si tu as les moyens, tu pourrais craquer pour le nouveau 20'' Belinea 10 20 30W (415 ). 
Très bonne dalle. Bon écran polyvalent.


----------



## Choupignoux (14 Mai 2006)

Merci pour toutes ces infos,
donc si j'ai bien compris, les moniteurs " D-SUB " ne sont pas compatible mac !
Il va falloir que je trouve un écran dans les 250 euro grand maxi, parceque mon budget est très limité !


----------



## philire (15 Mai 2006)

D-sub = VGA, donc compatible avec mac.

Avec ton budget, tu as aussi le Bélinéa 17 pouces 10 17 35 (nouvelle version avec un temps de réponse de 8 ms)


----------



## takamaka (16 Mai 2006)

Y'a un nombre conséquent de moniteurs dans cette gamme de prix sur Cdiscount et chez bien d'autres revendeurs aussi&#8230;


----------

